
Taylor Swift and Katie Perry Attempt to Reform the DMCA - mountaineer22
http://www.eonline.com/news/774216/taylor-swift-and-katy-perry-fight-for-the-same-cause-all-the-details-on-their-hopes-for-digital-copyright-reform
======
michaelmrose
They want the safe harbor provision repealed so that they can make Google et
al bear the brunt of the effort of figuring out who owns what.

Long term basically they want to shut down businesses like YouTube

------
mountaineer22
Not clear on what they want changed.

~~~
dvhh
More money of course, well at least more money for the label, which would
eventually trickle down to the artist/performer

~~~
x5n1
They probably have their own labels. No one will benefit more than people who
already have multi-millions, there will be a small marginal benefit to artists
who don't have the means.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamorphosis_Music](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamorphosis_Music)

